# Down Jackets - would you recomend?



## Bigblue280

Anyone have any experience with wearing a down jacket for snowboarding? I was wondering if it's too hot for riding. I ride mostly in the east coast. Let me know your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## Kingscare

I think they're alright. I don't think a jacket can be too warm for the east coast (unless you ride quite south). The only gripe I'd have with them is the material resistance. I've seen a lot of casual down jackets get perforated, but I'd hope the snowboard variety have tougher materials that wouldn't just rip at the first sight of an unruly tree branch.

Those Airblaster ones this season look dope.


----------



## ATOTony76

They are awesome when you want to wear just one layer instead of many. Ideal in cold temps, but stay out of the rain unless you got killer water proofing. I have had my Volcom Vertical Down jacket for 2 seasons now and i refuse to wear anything else.


----------



## Jacko_390srock

Yeah, I would recommend one but only if you have the following 1) the money to pay for a quality jacket 2)the time necessary to do the research to figure out if the one you want is actually a quality jacket and 3) knowledge of quality vs not so great down. It will do you a huge favor to know the type of down within the jacket before you buy it, because in a large part the actual down quality is the most important part of the jacket, second being design, third being quality of shell. My down jacket is a 686 ace weave and its pretty awesome. I can wear it in just about the coldest temps. If your going to snowboard in the jacket just make sure that the shell is really durable or else it might rip on you if your shredding in the backcountry where there are trees or if your still progressing and are likely to take some slams. The quality of the down-fill determines the "fill" of the jacket. This means "how much the down will fluff compared to the actuall weight of the down". So if you have 400 grams of "not as good down" vs 400 grams of "really quality down", then the quality down will fluff more. The better the fill of the down, the better insulating properties the down possesses, because it can store more heat exerted from the body, cutting down on the heat that escapes. Also, if you have 400 grams of 70/30 (this is only about 49% actual down in the jacket the rest is just mix that isnt as great of an insulator as the actual down) vs. 400 grams of 80/20 down (about 56% actual down) then your getting better bang for your buck. If you can find 90/10 or full down then your even better off, because the more down in the jacket the warmer it will keep you during really cold temps. If your not so into the crazy rediculously cold days then you can always go with the 70/30 or 60/40. And its always a general rule of thumb that goose down is better than duck down. If you know your down then you know this. Although, thats just a "general" rule. You may find a certain type of duck down to be better. Anyways, happy shopping!


----------



## Leo

Down jackets are great for low temperatures. I'd say generally around 15 and below. Downs are also excellent to battle wind chill. Just can't get through a quality down. I board in Michigan and I never need a down here. I shred in 10-20 degree weather. Sometimes the wind brings it down to 0 or a little below, but my insulated jacket with UA coldgear does the job. I would buy a down if the weather was always that cold though.

Here are some good down jackets from Snowboards.net. I don't know your size, so I am just going to point to all of the good ones regardless. This way you can just look for your size from another vendor. :thumbsup:

Burton Ronin Ro-Down Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket

Burton Strapped Down Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Vans Beardmore Down Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009

Burton Ronin Stroll Down Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket

This one is SICK!
Vans Down Supreme LTD Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2009


----------



## Guest

i like the strapped down jacket by burton.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2

hey great info jacko, thanks I didnt do to much research before I bought my down jacket a few weeks ago, but luckly it seems to have good numbers, and I wore it around town on cold nights and it was nice n toasty. this is the one I got

Oakley The Puffy Jacket : Down Jackets | evo outlet

heres another site with more info on it
Save on Oakley The Puffy Snowboard Jacket Black - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

this jacket is pretty sick, warm and tons of sick features. I actually got mine on Steep n Cheap for only $90 but worth well over that


----------



## Ghost_Rider_X

what i like to do is layer a down sweater under my shell jacket or even a lightly insulated jacket on cold days. keep me nice and waterproof and perfectly warm. 

i've had this patagonia down sweater










and i just picked this stoic up on steepandcheap for 60% off











this combo (down seater + jacket) seems to be the best of both worlds in my opinion.


----------



## rodal126

thanks Jacko_390srock! I've been looking into getting a down jacket and this sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Guest

i have this

MNL - Manual Skateshop - Jakker - Vinterjakker - holden - Holden Trenton Down Jacket Mens

and i love it, the fur (which is actually REALLY nice) is removable so i dont keep it on when riding.

base layer and this down on SUPER cold days 9-15 and im good, in the 20s its ok, but i got to really work the vents so i just rock my shell - no hassle.

every time i pick up a holden piece i fall in love. great outerwear.


----------

